# Forenbersicht > Surffotografie >  >  Sicherung fr GOPRO

## flapsfive

Hallo !


Im letzten Jahr habe ich es geschafft meine auf dem Surfbrett (Wellenreiter) installierte GOPRO zu verlieren - 
hat jemand von Euch einen Tip oder bereits Erfahrung wie ich die Kamera am Brett zustzlich sichern knnte ??

Gibt es hier vielleicht bereits auf GoPro angepasstes Zubehr ??

Danke !

Steve

----------


## seb4you

ich benutze zustzlich ein Gummiband das ich am Gabelbaum und Gehuse befestige. Des Weiteren habe ich irgendwo gesehen das es zustzliche Klebepads mit Klett gibt wo ein Seil fr die Cam angebracht wird, zb. Beim anbringen an der Bugspitze. einfach mal googeln und das Zubehr von Anderen Cam Herstellern durchstbern. VG

----------

